

#HashtagBattle - Fight on Twitter - camilleroux
http://hashtagbattle.com

======
yawgmoth
Every tag I've submitted so far has caused an error.

~~~
camilleroux
We are sorry, we have too many requests at the moment... :(

------
Timothee
It reminds me of Google Fight (<http://www.googlefight.com/>), which, back in
the day, was sometimes useful to settle some spelling disputes :) (now, Google
does this for me)

However, I'm not quite sure what to try HashtagBattle with.

~~~
camilleroux
We are going to display the most popular battles, so you'll have ideas about
what to try :)

------
yannickmahe
The question now is: is it vertical enough to be kept alive by twitter ?

------
geal
And it was developed during a startup weekend! Kudos to camilleroux!

~~~
camilleroux
Yes ! At Sophia Antipolis (south of France, French Riviera)

------
superna
Great piece of software !

~~~
camilleroux
Thanks !

------
hme
Awesome idea !

~~~
camilleroux
Thank you

